
Can porn be copyrighted? One file-sharing defendant says no - FredBrach
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/02/can-porn-be-copyrighted-one-file-sharing-defendant-says-no.ars
======
jonmrodriguez
Five days ago, there was a lengthy discussion about this on the torrentfreak
version of the story:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3559185>

~~~
FredBrach
Thank you

